# Matching a Box Call



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 28, 2021)

I was tasked with casting a Pot Call to match the finish on a Box Call. The wood is some very wormy Butternut that I stabilized. Overall pretty pleased with the results. What do you think?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2021)

Even better! More brilliant! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 28, 2021)

Very nice. Should make a fantastic looking pot call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 28, 2021)

Nice, nice, nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 30, 2021)

Fantastic match.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 31, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Fantastic match.


Thank you!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 31, 2021)

First glance at the picture I'm thinking; "somebody made a box call out of an old rusty leaf spring"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

